# Post pics of your Pits as pups and then all grown up!



## CadillacJ (Mar 21, 2007)

I already posted mine as a pup, and since he isnt grown I cant do part 2. LOL! I would love to see some of the pits on here as pups, and then see how the little guys turned out fully grown. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well this is my little girl Chalice in this picture she is about 12wks.








This is my baby girl at 10 months








I don't have any baby pictures of Mikado I didn't have a camera.








He is 31/2yrs in this picture.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh MY!!!! Chalice is all grown up now! She's so cute! And handsome Mikado sticking his tongue out! lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very good looking dog! It's amazing how some look so different when they are babies and others look just like the same thier whole life!:angel:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> Very good looking dog! It's amazing how some look so different when they are babies and others look just like the same thier whole life!:angel:


Yeah, that is weird. Same thing with humans.


----------



## sweetntoughpups (Mar 18, 2007)

*Baby Chavez*

This is Baby Chavez!!! Oh I miss the fact that he's no longer this size. When he was a couple of month old he looked like a lil lion(with no mane of course) because his paws were so big! They did not fit his body at all! But now he's huge!!


----------



## sweetntoughpups (Mar 18, 2007)

*Adult Chavez*

I couldn"t that many pics of him on my comp because most of them are on Mike's computer..but here's two.. the second one is funny!! His lil batman shirt! He looks so cute in it!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't have a camera at the time either but here goes..

[email protected] about 7 months









Zues @ 3yrs









Rocky @ about 2 1/2 months









Rocky @ about 5 months









Current


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*here's neela*

she's grown up sooo much!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*well*

that didn't work lets try it again!









This is her at 2 wks










at 5months










2 years


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*how?*

How do I insert the picture into the text box?:stupid:


----------



## sweetntoughpups (Mar 18, 2007)

sweetntoughpups said:


> I couldn"t that many pics of him on my comp because most of them are on Mike's computer..but here's two.. the second one is funny!! His lil batman shirt! He looks so cute in it!


okay i found out to do it...

Chavez and Me.


















Chavez


----------



## sweetntoughpups (Mar 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> How do I insert the picture into the text box?:stupid:


1)Sign up at www.photobucket.com.
2)Upload your pics.
3)Then it'll give you the URL of the picture and then you insert it into the text box.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks sweetntough pups! I just seen that you live in Tallahasse! Hey did you go to the St. Paddys Day Bully Bash!? It was pretty fun... If you didn't you should come out next year! :cheers:


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

My Little Boy. Hes now 7 Months Old.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mia at about 6 weeks..blue eyed love and now amber eyes beauty:love2:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Finale as pup...










And now...










AKA as a pup...










And now...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Everybody's got some good lookin doggies!! I don't have any of the girls when they were little cause I didn't have a digital camera then. :snow:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pantera
3 weeks








4 months








12 months








15 months








I dont have any of Harley as a puppy, But i do have a few of him....
Harley at 2








At 4








At 6








6 again


----------



## sweetntoughpups (Mar 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Thanks sweetntough pups! I just seen that you live in Tallahasse! Hey did you go to the St. Paddys Day Bully Bash!? It was pretty fun... If you didn't you should come out next year! :cheers:


Oh NO!!! I didn"t go. I never know what's going on in Tallahassee..lol! Where was it?


----------

